# Brew problems



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys and gals. I've not posted in a while, but lately I've been having some issues with my brews.

This is going to be a very vague statement so I'm not expecting a solid answer, just some ideas.

Essentially, my brews have been spot on for about a year now, always enjoyable and sweet. Im sticking with the same method etc, but lately all my brews seem to be a bit ashy/smokey.

I know this can be a flavour of some coffees but I've had a few over the last few months, and I seem to be getting the same flavour from all my coffees, any ideas what I could do?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Have you changed anything? Kettle, cleaning routine, water source?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What are some of the coffee you are using , roast level ?

What brew method? Dose ? Process etc.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I use aeropress or Kalita. Dosing is usually 6g per 100g water. Everything is the same


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

James811 said:


> I use aeropress or Kalita. Dosing is usually 6g per 100g water. Everything is the same


What grinder are you using & what condition are the burrs in? It's possible your besns are overheating while grinding causing the smokey/ashy taste.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> What grinder are you using & what condition are the burrs in? It's possible your besns are overheating while grinding causing the smokey/ashy taste.


With that grinder that may be a bit of a stretch .


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> With that grinder that may be a bit of a stretch .


On tapatalk so had to go into his profile to see the sig









I've never used a sage grinder so don't know how hot they get. Was just thinking what could have changed without the OP doing anything differently.


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

it could be the grinder you used or the how you roast the bean.


----------

